
Top Amazon boss privately advised US government on web portal worth billions - hestefisk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/dec/26/amazon-anne-rung-government-services-authority
======
perfmode
If the US government takes a dependency on Amazon, then amazon will
foreseeably become too big to fail.

Making government purchases go through a platform lobbied by amazon seems like
a bad idea for the free market...

Especially given amazon’s history of “competing” competitors into dust.

